# NEW YORK | 262 Fifth Avenue | 305m | 1000ft | 54 fl | U/C



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

renderings:



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Israeli-Russian billionaire plans 54-story NoMad tower*
262 Fifth Avenue | Boriz Kuzenez | Five Points Development



> NoMad is getting yet another skyscraper. An entity affiliated with Israeli-Russian billionaire Boris Kuzinez filed plans Friday for a 54-story mixed-use tower at 262 Fifth Avenue at West 29th Street, according to a permit application.
> Kuzinez bought the site and two neighboring lots for $59 million earlier this year, as The Real Deal previously reported.
> The new filing lists Yoram Barel, who works for Kuzinez’s company, as the owner’s representative.
> Plans call for a 150,018-square-foot building, including 41 apartments and 10,850 square feet of retail space in the basement, first and second floors.
> ...


A mockup of what it would look like. Lots of activity around Nomad lately, About time.










*Skyline-altering tower to rise 928 feet along Fifth Avenue in Nomad*
Skyline-altering tower to rise 928 feet along Fifth Avenue in Nomad | 6sqft



> A near supertall skyscraper is coming to Nomad, according to a recent Department of Buildings filing for 262 Fifth Avenue. Boris Kuzinez, an Israeli-Russian billionaire, submitted plans last week for a 54-story, 928-foot-tall mixed-use tower on the southwest corner of Fifth Avenue and 29th Street where a trio of pre-war buildings currently stand. The tower will certainly make a dent on the NYC skyline, and will be the tallest structure between Midtown and Downtown if it wraps before several other projects now in the works


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Well, among the assemblage is a lovely 12 story office tower which will be a loss. I can't say much about the design because the rendering is pretty crude right now but it seems uninspired and bland. Also I'm never a fan of buildings that block ESB sightlines. On top of all this, only 41 condos for such a tall building? hno:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/154709932

The site is the three buildings shown on the far left at 0:03 across the street from the church.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

It's like Tower Verre but all glass. It's not bad. It's bloking the ESB views indeed, but that will happen eventually.


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

NYGuy over at SSP dug this up -- based on this FAA report, looks like this is going supertall!
*New height: 1050 ft.*


















Now let's just hope the architecture lives up to its prominent location on the skyline. It's going to anchor a new and growing cluster in Midtown South, so I really want to see a landmark design.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This will be another slender giant. 
I can't really judge the design as this is just a mock up.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

a bit like a shrunken and flat kingkey


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

A supertall near ESB, I predict an average of two erbse posts per page. Anyway, I guess now it's settled that the Midtown skyline is moving South to its little sibling.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The Midtown Skyline to simply expanding with Hudson Yards and Manhattan West to the West, the 57th street cluster to the north and several on 52nd and 53rd street, and this cluster closer to the ESB. I hope someone has the ability to include all of the towers in a skyline rendering because there are at least 20 supertalls or almost supertalls coming to just Midtown.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

been to new york the last week and that area would really do well with more tall buildings. The empire state building feels a bit too lonely :cheers: hope 15 penn will one day start as well.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nothing 15 Penn size, but 15 West 30th, 281 Fifth, 3 West 29th, and 8 West 30th as well as at least 1 other are all in the 700-800 foot range, all within a 7 or 8 block area nearby. Several others will soon join them further West once they finally sell and demolish the many parking garages close to Penn Station.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The two corner buildings are ready to come down. The taller building next to them is not ready yet...


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Skinny supertall tower by Meganom unveiled for New York*
https://www.dezeen.com/2017/05/31/skinny-supertall-tower-russian-firm-meganom-unveiled-new-york-architecture-residential-usa/






























> Moscow-based studio Meganom has been tapped to design its first US project – a slender, 305-metre residential skyscraper planned for Midtown Manhattan.
> 
> The supertall tower, called 262 Fifth Avenue, is slated to rise in the Nomad district near Madison Square Park. The skyscraper will ascend to 1,001 feet (305 metres) and will be "unlike anything else built in New York", according to the team.
> 
> ...


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

It reminds me of a residential twin of Fosters 425 Park Avenue. It also has a japanese touch to it. Lets wait for more renders and such.  Another supertall for NYC.

Here a full size render.









Copyright: 6sqft and Meganon


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

BTW: this is supertall 23 that NYC will definatly have.


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! It's so delicate. And mercifully it's nothing like the weird, curved glass scimitar that was in those placeholder renders. Should be a nice complement to the other ultra-thin towers rising around Manhattan. And hopefully, because it's so slender, it won't block the view of ESB from quite so many southerly angles.

My one major quibble: by hanging the floors off to one side of the core (which is quite smart in terms of opening up floors for residents to have column-free floorplans and unobstructed views) it means we're going to have a 1000-foot blank wall on the Western face. Here's hoping they find some way to make it look even half-interesting... but the fact that they haven't included any renders from the West does not give me much confidence.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

hopefully some ghost lighting will be included on those blank walls... this must be the least attractive supertall proposed in NYC.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

So far I like what I'm seeing, especially the preservation of the twelve-story mid-rise's facade. I'd like to see more renders from other sides.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Quite unique and interesting.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

TheProdigySkylined said:


> Oh I know. But there is plenty of room on the island to build else where. Why do they need to impair iconic views? What is going to replace them?


30 Hudson Yards & One Vanderbilt observatories. Or taking a walk


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Sooner or later someones gonna propose some kind of view corridor around the ESB.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

JohnDee said:


> Sooner or later someones gonna propose some kind of view corridor around the ESB.


^^ I do not see why not. And I am the biggest skyscraper Yimby I know.


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

I can understand the sentiment behind the preserving certain views and such. But i also don´t get why a city like NYC should remain it´s established looks and skyline and not reinvent itself and establish a new skyline and look. I myself have very mixed feelings about a supertall this close to the ESB, but I had the same with 432 P Av. and now I find it one of the greatest designs ever. Also one thing that 432 already does is, it makes the skyline exciting again, it creates a peak, a new dynamic, soaring is the right word. All the other supertalls will only enhance that and make the city very very dramatic in a very good way soon. And now that the first supertall outside of Manhattan is UC, we might be suprised by what else will come in the next boom cycle. 

EDIT: What I like the most about those new biggies in Manhattan is. They are build inside of a very dense city fabric and are part of a city. So you have 400m+ towers in the middle of a city centre unlike towers built on isolated huge plots of land, with more or less nothing around them, in a cold new CBD.


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

*Nomad's first supertall skyscraper is officially moving forward*

The DOB gave the project, designed by Russian firm Meganom, the green light
Curbed


----------



## baronson (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ That's going to be a crazy awesome view of the ESB at night for those upper floors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

baronson said:


> ^^ That's going to be a crazy awesome view of the ESB at night for those upper floors.


Which probably only a billionaire will ever see. :applause:


----------



## TopoGigio (Aug 27, 2010)

I am begining to lose count how many thin supertall skyacrapers are being building/projecting in this city


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

That tower looks suspiciously like a bottle opener.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

TopoGigio said:


> I am begining to lose count how many thin supertall skyacrapers are being building/projecting in this city


There are quite a few going up. Enjoy it white you can.. the foreign buyers won't always be rushing to NYC as a place to park their investment capital. Remember, these towers are mostly aimed at rich foreign buyers from Russia and China, not at your average wealthy NY'er.


----------



## Modestas Gailius (Jun 20, 2017)

TopoGigio said:


> I am begining to lose count how many thin supertall skyacrapers are being building/projecting in this city


And all of them but especially for this one it looks like a strong hurricane could be a dangerous thing.


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

I would imagine it will be designed to withstand incredibly strong winds with a huge amount of engineering (Citigroup Center engineering problems in 1978 is a good example of when things get overlooked) 

Godzilla however could flick it over like a match stick :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Awesome project!


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

WOW SUPER TOWER &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't say I love the design. It's very boxy, and the skinniness forces them to have the core block out the entire west side of the building. I'd rather have a western view because of the sunset and more interesting things to look at on Manhattan's west side than east side, but they have no choice because of the size of the lot. I'm also getting tired of the super skinny towers. They're going to make Manhattan a psychologically scary place, even if the engineering is sound.


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

droneriot said:


> That's like arguing whether Middlesborough or Sunderland were the superior Premier League team.


It's funny because it only makes sense to nine people.


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

*April 2019*

slce architects updated their website with a bunch of more recent projects they’re on board with. This tower is included with an estimated completion date of 2022, indicating that it still is very much in the works.

https://www.slcearch.com/project/262-fifth-avenue/










Thanks to YIMHudson and chris08876 on yimby


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

© by Meganom











© by Meganom











© by Meganom


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would celebrate if, as designed as such, this project were to fall through.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

NewYorkCity76 said:


> Add 15 Penn Plaza to the chat and all three of them will be having a heated argument. 😅
> 
> Meanwhile 175 park and the Chrysler building will have a smooth conversation with each other, alongside with One Vanderbilt. 😉


I wouldn't call someone smashing someone else a "smooth conversation" !



NewYorkCity76 said:


> Regardless if this building will actually rise or not, the ESB will still be surrounded by new towers in the near future, as for example the future 15 Penn plaza tower.


It doesn't have to be, the situation is still acceptable as of today. The ESB should be treated as the icon that it is and, according to me, there shouldn't be any projects allowed in the vicinity which would impact its significance. This one being top of the list.



NewYorkCity76 said:


> Besides, it’s nearly 100 years old, and it’s already holding its rein for that long. It’ll soon be losing its king status and that status will be handed to possibly 175 Park Avenue.


I really don't get this argument. Would you add a 500 m tower next to the Eiffel tower because it had its time and we've seen already enough of it ? The Empire State Building is the sole king of New-York and will remain so until we create something as extraordinary and worthy of it, which I don't think will happen before a very long time. 175 Park Avenue, even though it has a few cool features, is only a real challenger in size.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> I wouldn't call someone smashing someone else a "smooth conversation" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't add a 500 meter tower next to the Eiffel Tower because Paris has a building height limit of 37 meters


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
Tour Montparnasse forever alone

A neighboring building ruining a buildings heritage is what I hate the most about Nimby-ism, protecting a building or area is one thing, but complaining about other buildings ruining a building just because they are nearby annoys me so much. Different architectural styles and old and new buildings close to each other are beautiful, just look at Warsaw, how the Palace of Culture and Science hits perfectly within a modern skyline, leading to a very unique skyline. The architectural mixtures in New York make the skyline so beautiful, I fully understand mourning the loss of the Singer building, but large structures getting company is just natural. Not building skyscrapers in cities, because they might be taller than the tallest churches in the city or whatever makes me so angry, just imagine if more cities in Germany other than Frankfurt would embrace skyscrapers inside or close by to the city centers.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> Tour Montparnasse forever alone
> 
> A neighboring building ruining a buildings heritage is what I hate the most about Nimby-ism, protecting a building or area is one thing, but complaining about other buildings ruining a building just because they are nearby annoys me so much. Different architectural styles and old and new buildings close to each other are beautiful, just look at Warsaw, how the Palace of Culture and Science hits perfectly within a modern skyline, leading to a very unique skyline. The architectural mixtures in New York make the skyline so beautiful, I fully understand mourning the loss of the Singer building, but large structures getting company is just natural. Not building skyscrapers in cities, because they might be taller than the tallest churches in the city or whatever makes me so angry, just imagine if more cities in Germany other than Frankfurt would embrace skyscrapers inside or close by to the city centers.


You miss the point and you're making generalities here. The problem is not about building something next to the ESB but about building something next to it that would impact it negatively. If it's done in a good way, sure, but how exactly do you consider this specific project is working well with the ESB ? I don't see any relation between the two and noncontextual architecture is poor architecture. I absolutely have no problems with contemporary skyscrapers being integrated in the skyline and I also think that's part of its appeal (though I still think the 1940's skyline was its best ever state) but some are great additions like One Vanderbilt (yet very close to the Chrysler) and some are bad. Similarly, the contemporary towers in Warsaw work well with the Palace of Culture and Science because none of them are damaging its prominence too much.

Advocating for tall buildings just for the sake of it is as bad as advocating against them for the sake of it.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not certain this will have such a negative impact on the ESB as much as other supertalls already have had. It's only certain corridors on the lower east side streets of Manhattan where it will obscure the ESB, and only partially.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah maybe i missed another proposal or something, because there is nothing next to it that's impacting it a lot looking at these nice 3D renders. I don't see any building that's really treading on ESB turf so to say, all buildings look around equaly spaced out forming a nice consistent skyline with many spikes throughout, ESB standing out as good as any of the other skyscrapers.



streetscapeer said:


> Some views from rgarri4's 3D model
> View attachment 2347274
> 
> View attachment 2347275
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Hudson11 said:


> I'm not certain this will have such a negative impact on the ESB as much as other supertalls already have had. It's only certain corridors on the lower east side streets of Manhattan where it will obscure the ESB, and only partially.


Which building has been more damaging than this one would, according to you ?

It won't have an impact on that many views considering the building thinness but it will have an impact on major ones. Notably from the ESB observation deck (the top will be hollow so it won't be as impactful but still) :









And at street level along Fifth Avenue :









Here at Madison Square :











KillerZavatar said:


> yeah maybe i missed another proposal or something, because there is nothing next to it that's impacting it a lot looking at these nice 3D renders. I don't see any building that's really treading on ESB turf so to say, all buildings look around equaly spaced out forming a nice consistent skyline with many spikes throughout, ESB standing out as good as any of the other skyscrapers.


For me, this is extremely overloaded and a not very elegant vision of what Midtown could become. Most proposals are too bulky and lack slenderness compared to the spire shaped early skyscrapers. The ESB is definitely overshadowed on these images.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool thing about the real life ESB observation deck, 5th Ave and Madison Sq compared to pictures is that they have the amazing option of stepping two feet to your left or right, and an added option of moving your head.

Cherry-picking images with 262 Fifth pasted in the worst possible places really doesn't hold up in a 3D world.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, you still won't have the possibility to make the building magically disappear (that I can do with the 3D model). I simply positionned myself at the middle in the case of the observation deck and from where the ESB is currently the most visible at street level. But here, just for you, this is the view you would have from the edge of the observation deck where the building will be the least impactful :









Oh, that's much better isn't it ?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Aside from the fact that if you replaced any other building in that view with a digital gray block it would look just as horrible, and aside from the fact that I have to repeat that that's not what it'll look like to the human eye because computer illustrations are a terrible substitute for the human eye, I'm really not sure what view you think would be stolen from you. All views of water and general landscape are intact, and if you go to the ESB observation deck to see tall buildings from above, you see another tall building from above.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

droneriot said:


> Aside from the fact that if you replaced any other building in that view with a digital gray block it would look just as horrible and aside from the fact that I have to repeat that that's not what it'll look like to the human eye because computer illustrations are a terrible substitute for the human eye, I'm really not sure what view you think would be stolen from you.


That's not what you said in your previous post but it's true that computer renderings are necesseraly different to our perception in real life. They still give a good overview nonetheless. 

I slightly changed the FOV to make it more similar to the vision of the human eye and I also briefly copied the facade of 277 Fifth Avenue so that it's not just a grey block (maybe xing lin could provide us a better rendering with the actual design though I'm not sure it's really worth the trouble). This is the result :











droneriot said:


> All views of water and general landscape are intact, and if you go to the ESB observation deck to see tall buildings from above, you see another tall building from above.


You don't go to that specific side of the observation deck to see tall buildings from above, you go there to see the skylines of Lower Manhattan, Brooklyn, Jersey and the sea in the distance. There is absolutely no benefit from that view to have more and more tall buildings right in front. Of course, it doesn't block the entire perspective but it's still very noticeable. If you don't find its presence detrimental, then good for you, I personally do and I don't think I'm the only one so I believe this is a reasonnable concern.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah in my experience with skyscraper observation decks, our eyes or perception center in the brain tends to see primarily the things we want to see and not really notice the things we don't want to see, that's why I say this building wouldn't really feature in my view.

Kinda like last summer there was a woman here with a prosthetic leg and tight shirt and shorts over her curvy body and I noticed the prosthetic leg after about four hours. It's one thing to hyper-focus on this building in pictures but being up there I don't think I'd even notice it's there.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Excavation Continues For 262 Fifth Avenue Supertall In NoMad, Manhattan*








Excavation Continues for 262 Fifth Avenue Supertall in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Excavation is continuing for 262 Fifth Avenue, a 1,043-foot, 41-unit project from Meganom, SLCE, and Boris Kuzinez of Five Points Development in NoMad.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

1,043’? Is it a new official height or just an original height?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Probably AMSL in Midtown


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

bkhights on the YIMBY forum


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I think this one will rise fast, it's thin with a relatively low floor count.


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

“Near-topic”
Sneak Peek of the final version of my Empire State Building model:








Tinkercad (this is where all my models came from)








Sketchfab rendered


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

I’m saying near topic because the Empire State Building is nearby!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

NanoRay said:


> “Near-topic”
> Sneak Peek of the final version of my Empire State Building model:
> View attachment 3580406
> 
> ...


Impressive work so far NanoRay! Can't wait to see the final product! 😁


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Impressive work so far NanoRay! Can't wait to see the final product! 😁


Thx bro!


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Foundation Work Underway for 262 Fifth Avenue Supertall in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Foundations are progressing at 262 Fifth Avenue, a 1,043-foot, 41-unit supertall from Meganom and Five Points Development in NoMad, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

I featured this skyscraper in my animated video:


----------



## ndiaz03 (9 mo ago)

NanoRay said:


> Foundation Work Underway for 262 Fifth Avenue Supertall in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY
> 
> 
> Foundations are progressing at 262 Fifth Avenue, a 1,043-foot, 41-unit supertall from Meganom and Five Points Development in NoMad, Manhattan.
> ...


oh god, it's not gonna stop...
I'm sorry but I despise this project


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

This got cut to 863 feet or ~260 meters unfortunately, I think it may work better in the area though. 

Source: SSP


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

That would be a shame. I hated how this tower blocks some views of the Empire State Building, but at least it would have been a supertall. Now it will still block most of those views, but no longer give the city another supertall in return.

I still have some hope that they decided to build the tower without that tall roof first and add that roof later.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Jay said:


> This got cut to 863 feet or ~260 meters unfortunately, I think it may work better in the area though.
> 
> Source: SSP


At first, I was like, "Oh no!"

And then I was like, "Oh wait, that might be a good thing."

Probably the only time I'll ever be happy that a supertall got cut.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jay said:


> This got cut to 863 feet or ~260 meters unfortunately, I think it may work better in the area though.
> 
> Source: SSP


the source was a document for a parking garage, not the tower itself. Could be erroneous. We'll see. There is some discrepency, but CTBUH, the Architect on Record and the Design Architect all have it being at least 1000'.






262 Fifth Avenue - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com







262 Fifth Avenue – SLCE Architects











Meganom • 262 Fifth


residential skyscraper




meganom.moscow





The CTBUH's figure comes from the Department of Buildings filing: https://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/...id=2&passjobnumber=122874906&passdocnumber=01



> Building Height (ft.): 1,000Building Stories: 54Dwelling Units: 41


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

262 Fifth Avenue Residential Supertall Begins Ascent in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on 262 Fifth Avenue, a 54-story, 41-unit residential supertall from Meganom, SLCE, and Five Points Development in NoMad, Manhattan.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Holy crap it's already going vertical!? Impressive!


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, they aren't hanging around with this one


----------



## Kamyima (2 mo ago)

“No hurry up for build?… we have party one at time, per floor!”


One year later top out


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Very possible, this tower has a very small footprint. Especially if it has in fact been shortened.


----------



## Martijn1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe a dumb question, but how is this tower going to be built next to the windows of the nextdoor building? Are the habitants losing their view and are their windows being closed?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Martijn1 said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but how is this tower going to be built next to the windows of the nextdoor building? Are the habitants losing their view and are their windows being closed?


"Newbie question" is not the same thing as "dumb question", and if you're seeing this thing for the first time it's perfectly valid to ask. Yes, windows on party walls in NYC are generally just built over when a taller building comes along, and the views will be lost. It's for the purely pragmatic purpose of being able to fit more buildings on Manhattan Island, if you left space between every building so everybody could keep their views you could only have like half the density in the borough and that would probably take away dozens of billions if not more from the economy.


----------



## Kamyima (2 mo ago)

Bad Neighbours: Take to New York Apartment movie sequel?


----------



## uakoops (Aug 11, 2009)

They are called "Lot-line windows" and if the owner next door decides to build they will get covered up.
See for instace here:What Is a Lot Line Window in NYC? | StreetEasy Blog 
and here: What Are Lot Line Windows in NYC Real Estate? | Hauseit


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

They should at least leave a hole in the wall. Then the neighbours on both sides of the lot line still will not get any fresh air or light, but they could talk to each other


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Having your neighbour stare at you as you crawl out of bed and stumble towards your first coffee, that's not something that would end well in a country where guns are legal.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

droneriot said:


> Having your neighbour stare at you as you crawl out of bed and stumble towards your first coffee, that's not something that would end well in a country where guns are legal.


Morning Billy! Care to put some pants on?


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Martijn1 said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but how is this tower going to be built next to the windows of the nextdoor building? Are the habitants losing their view and are their windows being closed?


Specific to this tower, the building next door will actually be integrated with it as one development, so the lot line windows would probably pose less of a problem than usual as the adjacent walls will be knocked-through anyway:


----------

